# Found a CVA Optima Elite



## cutem'all1090 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was mowing grass on a pond dam a few months back and the pond was very low as I was looking out towards the pod I noticed something sticking out from the mud that I just thought was a stick as I got to looking harder I realized it was a gun barrel I then walked down to the water to get it out and it was covered in mud and rust I originally thought it was a muzzleloader but I got it cleaned up a little and it looked like it said .270 on the barrel and I cleaned off the end of the stock and saw the CVA after tinkering with it some today and cleaning off alot of the rust I figured out it was a CVA Optima Elite.  My main question is do any of yall think if I gave it a good cleaning would it be safe to shoot the hammer still comes back smooth and seems pretty smooth when pulling the trigger.  I'm also thinking of reporting it to the police because about a year or so before the neighbor found a rifle in their bushes that was reported stolen the day before. I have a few pictures of it let me know what you think.  Thanks


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 10, 2011)

I would definitely report it.....


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Oct 10, 2011)

maybe it worked this time


----------



## rustvyper (Oct 10, 2011)

It'll be fine but you need to get it soaking in wd40 quick. Especially the bore. If the bore pits you might as well use it for a club.


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone might have used it in a crime...You may want to report it to be on the safe side...But I would soak it in wd40 while you wait.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Oct 10, 2011)

I ended up taking it to the police this afternoon and they searched the serial number but said it wasn't stolen but for some reason they took it anyway


----------



## Mudhill (Nov 13, 2011)

Being the owner of a CVA Optima Elite in 308 win. last year, I can fully understand why you might have found it in a pond. Pure junk! That being said...very odd to find it though.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 27, 2011)

took it anyway?
Nuts to that.
I have a CVA wolf that the middle of the bore look a like a gravel road...and I'll shoot it 80y in a heart beat.
Wild story.
Some cop will be shooting it or trading it for his grass getting cut.
cw


----------



## GeoW (Dec 1, 2011)

cutem'all1090 said:


> I ended up taking it to the police this afternoon and they searched the serial number but said it wasn't stolen but for some reason they took it anyway



If it weren't stolen, it is now


----------



## jr330 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I would have told them; if you need it I got it. See Ya! 
end of story.


----------

